# Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute​*Der fusionierte Landesverband in B-W ist ja nicht mehr im DAFV durch die Fusion.

Nun finden nacheinander Wahlen und Sitzungen der Bezirke statt.

Auch des Bezirkes Nordwürttemberg.

Dort werden in den Bezirken dann die Weichen gestellt für  die Hauptversammlung des neuen Landesverbandes.

Nun hat ein Angelverein am *08. Januar 2014!!! *einstimmig beschlossen, dass der fusionierte Landesverband Mitglied im DAFV werden soll.

Da soll nun auf der kommenden Bezirksversammlung beschlossen werden, dass bei der JHV des fusionierten Gesamtverbands im Frühjahr 2016 einen Antrag zum umgehenden Beitritt des LFV BW zum DAFV vorzulegen sei.

Abgesehen davon, dass seit dem Beschluss des Vereines seit Januar 2014 ja einiges geschehen ist und man den Beschluss nochmal überdenken könnte, scheinen die auch sonst recht wenig mitbekommen haben und haben da recht abstruse  Argumente.

1.:
Man will einen möglichst starken Bundesverband und das Erreichte nicht gefährden

_Kommentar:
Wieso dann in den DAFV, der bewiesen hat, dass sie spalten  statt einen, in keinster Weise stark sind und die seit Rechtskraft praktisch nichts erreicht haben?_

2.:
Weil im neuen LV 2 der 3 fusionierten Verbände vorher im DAFV waren, soll man nun schnell wieder zurück...

_Kommentar:
Wieso nicht an den einen halten, der ja deutlich cleverer und verantwortungsvoller mit dem Geld seiner organisierten Angelfischer umzugehen scheint?_

3.:
Das Fischereirecht wäre zwar Ländersache, aber bei Tier- und Naturschutz, erneuerbare Energien (Wasserkraft!) usw. und beim Kampf gegen die unkontrollierte Vermehrung unserer "schwarzen Freunde" in Deutschland und europaweit würde starker Bundesverband sicher eher gehört als ein paar isolierte und sogar zerstrittene Landesverbände

_Kommentar:
Vollkommen richtig, Nur ist der DAFV eben kein starker Bundesverband, sondern fällt eher durch wegducken und vor allem durch spalten auf. Und gerade in Bezug auf die angesprochenen "schwarzen Freunde" hat ja der DFV schon deutlich besser gearbeitet als der DAFV (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308914) _


4.:
 Die Mitgliedschaft im Deutschen Fischereiverband wäre gut. Aber nur der DAFV sei die Interessenvertretung der Angler. Deren Anliegen sind nicht in jedem Fall identisch mit denen der 
Berufsfischer!

_Kommentar:
Siehe oben: Kormoran. Dazu ist der DFV NICHT der Berufsfischerverband, sondern der gemeinsame Verband der Berufsfischer und der organisierten Angelfischer. In dem der DAFV sogar die Mehrheit hat (aber am wenigsten arbeitet) . *Wenn die Antragsteller nicht mal das wissen, sollten sie besser keine Anträge stellen oder sich zuerst besser informieren!!*_

5.:
Castingsportler aus Baden-Württemberg hätten bei Deutschen und auch Weltmeisterschaften schon viele Erfolge gefeiert. Für den Sportbetrieb im Land wäre der DAFV zuständig. Ein 
Verband, der keinen Wert auf die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV legt, zwingt seine Sportler, sich anderen Verbänden anzuschließen.

_Kommentar:
Casting hat mit Angeln so viel zu tun wie Tontaubenschiessen mit der Jagd - NIX. Gut, raus mit DAFV, raus mit Casting in einen eigenen Verband. Hilft allen Seiten!! Und der DAFV streicht ja auch beim Casting alles zusammen_

6.:
Ein Verband, dem eine starke Interessenvertretung auf Bundesebene nichts wert sei, brauche sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die ihm angeschlossenen Vereine auf die Idee kommen, auch ihre Mitglieder durch Verbandsaustritt finanziell zu entlasten. 
Nur gemeinsam wäre man stark. Das gelte sowohl auf Landes- als auch auf Bundesebene!

_Kommentar:
Erstens haben die Helden wohl noch nicht begriffen, dass die jetzige Erhöhung auf 3 Euro ab 2017 schon wieder nicht reichen wird (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4424583#post4424583) - und wahrscheinlich werden eher Vereine bei einem erneuten Beitritt des Landesverbandes zum DAFV mit rausgeschmissener Kohle für Nullleistung des DAFV  überlegen, ob sie wirklich in diesem Landesverband noch gut aufgehoben sind. 
*Umgekehrt wird also eher ein Schuh draus: *
Bei Rückkehr in den DAFV mit dafür rausgeschmissenen Geld der organisierten Angelfischer und abzusehender weiterer Beitragserhöhung für den DAFV werden wohl eher Vereine auch den LV verlassen, der das mitmacht mit der Rückkehr in den DAFV.._

Alles in Allem:
Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute.......................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

PS für Insider:
Auch in diesem Verein (und sollte die Versammlung zustimmen, dann auch da) definitiv zu wenig Honig gegessen.......................................


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Zu den "Argumenten" muss man gar nix mehr sagen, das liest sich als hätte jemand aus alten Meldungen zur Fusion kopiert.
Das müsste sogar ein "Pro"-DAFVler sagen, dass diese Art der "Argumentation" für die Tonne ist.

Aber das:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun hat ein Angelverein am *08. Januar 2014!!! *einstimmig beschlossen,


ist ja geil! #6


Was ist denn da los bei euch im Süden? |muahah:
Meine Fresse, ist so eine Art von "Vereinspolitik" |peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was ist denn da los bei euch im Süden? |muahah:


Hör bloss auf - wie gesagt:
Ich schäme mich mich...

Und wenn ich dran denke, dass die Schbädsle kennen, fehlt mir ein gewisser Smilie - die sollten ihr Leben lang rohe Kartoffeln fressen müssen..

Sowas darf sich in meinen Augen nicht Schwabe nennen..

Habe Blutdruck.........................


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Der Antragsteller scheint nach meinen Infos übrigens der vormalige Castingerferent des VFG zu sein, daher wohl das:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 5.:
> Castingsportler aus Baden-Württemberg hätten bei Deutschen und auch Weltmeisterschaften schon viele Erfolge gefeiert. Für den Sportbetrieb im Land wäre der DAFV zuständig. Ein
> Verband, der keinen Wert auf die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV legt, zwingt seine Sportler, sich anderen Verbänden anzuschließen.
> 
> ...


Der VFG war übrigens der eine Verband, der schon vor der (Kon)Fusion in B-W beim DAFV gekündigt hatte - da scheint einer alte Rechnungen begleichen zu wollen.........


----------



## Dunraven (3. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1.:
> Man will einen möglichst starken Bundesverband und das Erreichte nicht gefährden
> 
> _Kommentar:
> Wieso dann in den DAFV, der bewiesen hat, dass sie spalten  statt einen, in keinster Weise stark sind und die seit Rechtskraft praktisch nichts erreicht haben?_



Weil es nur SO zu erreichen ist.
Einen maximal starken Bundesverband erreichen sie, wenn sie halt auch noch zu den drei anderen Verbänden stoßen, die da nur noch drin sind wenn sie wieder eintreten. 
Und das Erreichte würden sie ohne einen Eintritt gefährden. Wenn sie nicht eintreten, obwohl der Rest es nicht möchte, dann gefährdet es die bisher erreichte Spaltung der Angler. Nur mit einem Alleingang, und der Trennung vom LV bei nicht Wiedereintritt, erhalten sie die bisher erreichte Spaltung der Anglerschaft. |supergri

Also absolut logisch (ich schaue wohl gerade zuviel Spock bei der Pro 7 Maxx Star Trek I+II Nacht).

Wer die Ironie und den Spot findet, der darf sie übrigens behalten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln #d Nachtruhler at their best. Bzw. Umnachtete.


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS für Insider:
> Auch in diesem Verein (und sollte die Versammlung zustimmen, dann auch da) definitiv zu wenig Honig gegessen.......................................


 
 Mein Reden......

 Leute, esst Honig - statt Schpätzle.......

 PS : für Insider - in dreifacher Hinsicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Nachdem ich die organisierten Fischköppe im LSFV-SH als nichthonigessende Wackeldackel so angegangen bin, geschieht mir das wohl nur recht ....

Allerdings:
Bis jetzt ist das ja nur ein Antrag - noch hoffe ich auf Honig im Süden, dass die den Antrag nicht annehmen....

Aber schon für so einen Antrag muss man sich schämen, dass sowas aus dem Land der Besten kommt.........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Allerdings:
> Bis jetzt ist das ja nur ein Antrag - noch hoffe ich auf Honig im Süden, dass die den Antrag nicht annehmen....
> 
> Aber schon für so einen Antrag muss man sich schämen, dass sowas aus dem Land der Besten kommt.........



Bei der abgegebenen Pro DAFV "Argumentation"reicht Honig nicht.

Spätzle wegnehmen und 3x täglich Bienen kauen lassen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Darf man wissen, von welchem (Orts)verein genau diese "Sülze" beschlossen wurde? Evtl mal gezielt ein aktuelles Interview führen mit dem/ den Vorsitzenden, wie die das nach AKTUELLER Sachlage begründen würden, weil diese Argumentation stammt ja aus dieser Zeit, seit Jan 14 ist ja einiges an Zeit verstrichen?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Gundelsheim,  "im Auftrag der Mitgliederversammlung"...


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Also, das lässt einen ja mal wieder sprachlos zurück... ich habe auf hp gesehen, die machen auch Castingevents, also wahrscheinlich wird wg den "paar Castern" jetzt wieder eine Entscheidung zu Lasten der GESAMTEN Anglerschaft gefällt? Die Frage ist doch auch, wie stellen die es sich vor, das auch durchzusetzen- als praktisch einziger Verein gegen "Rest- BW"- und noch dazu keine Info auf deren HP... schon mal wieder sehr dubios, wenn ihr mich fragt- hat es diese MV überhaupt gegeben?- man sollte das Protokoll von dieser mal anfordern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Ich habe NOCH die Hoffnung, dass es im Süden genügend Honig gibt und die Mehrheit das ablehnt..

Vielleicht ist ja der Antragsteller auch ein "Reigschmeckter"?
Vielleicht vom LSFV-SH oder W-E gekommen?

Würde vieles erklären...................

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...

Davon ab sind das beileibe nicht die Einzigen..

Da gibts z. B. nen Herrn Kath aus ehemals Südwürttemberg Hohenzollern, der unbedingt in den DAFV zurück will und dafür alle Hebel in Bewegung setzt.

Hängt vielleicht damit zusammen, dass er in die obskure Finanzkommission des DAFV berufen wurde und gerne das Pöstchen behalten will, obwohl das gar kein richtiger Posten in einem Gremium ist.....

Von dem hörte man auf der HV des DAFV nach Teilnehmeraussagen, dass man es schon schaffen werde, die aus B-W zurück in den DAFV zu bringen - auch wenn vielleicht ein paar Vereine kündigen würden..

Interessant auch, dass er, obwohl er als B-Wler nicht mehr Mitglied im DAFV ist, und die Finanzkommission ja kein Gremium des DAFV, trotzdem kündigende LV anschreibt.

Wo sich zuerst die Frage stellt, wieso kann er von so einer Kündigung erfahren ohne Amt im DAFV-Präsidium, woher weiss er das?
Und wieso schreibt er als Mitglied der obskuren Finanzkommission, statt dass sich Präsidium oder Geschäftsführung des DAFV drum kümmert?

Ich glaube inzwischen, dass da so gemauschelt wird, dass kein Auge trocken bleibt.....

Und dass auch in B-W mit allen Mitteln von interessierten Kreisen und pöstchengeilen Funktionären versucht wird, weitere Zahler für den DAFV zu generieren....


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Hier isses schon ohne BV mehr als grausig genug. Die doppelte Packung braucht echt keiner.


----------



## Smanhu (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Der LV B-W und manche Vereine hier sind einfach unschlagbar! 
Liebes Angeldeutschland schaut nach B-W und verneigt euch. Unser LV sorgt sich sogar so um unser Wohlbefinden, dass sie sogar Angst haben, dass wir Angler uns nachts, wenns dunkel ist(ja, ihr mögt es nicht glauben, auch in B-W wirds nachts dunkel trotz all dieser "hellen Leuchten") verletzen könnten!

Nach Wiedereintritt in den DAFV kommt der neue Werbeslogan vom LV BW : 
"Schlimmer geht IMMER -- euer LV B-W"


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Liebes Angeldeutschland schaut nach B-W und verneigt euch. Unser LV sorgt sich sogar so um unser Wohlbefinden, dass sie sogar Angst haben, dass wir Angler uns nachts, wenns dunkel ist(ja, ihr mögt es nicht glauben, auch in B-W wirds nachts dunkel trotz all dieser "hellen Leuchten") verletzen könnten!



Die "Argumentation" Pro Nachtangelverbot ähnelt eher dem Werk bettlägeriger Tranfunzeln.

Da verneigt man sich besser Friedhofslike vor den betroffenen B-W Anglern,zieht in Trauerrespekt den Hut und haucht mein Beileid zu solchen Pfeifen.


----------



## TooShort (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Na super. Wo soll das noch hin führen? Da vergeht einem alles. Ich glaube, ich fische (sobald ich darf) auf der anderen Rheinseite. Lieber gebe ich denen mein Geld. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



> (sobald ich darf) auf der anderen Rheinseite


Keine Prüfung?
Brauchste auf der anderen Seite in F nicht....

UND dazu kriegt weder der LV noch der DAFV Geld von Dir..

Für jemand, der grenznah wohnt also eine durchaus sinnvolle Lösung..


----------



## TooShort (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Ich dachte an Pfalz. Den Prüfungstermin hab ich schon

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Naja Pfalz, da basteln se auch schon am Nachtangelverbot, was man hört..


----------



## TooShort (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Wo soll ich dann Nachts auf Zander los? Wasn Mist. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

In B-W dank "unserer" Verbände definitiv jedenfalls nicht....


----------



## TooShort (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Noch ein Grund in keinem Verein zu sein und Verbände zu meiden. Macht ja keiner was hier im Ländle. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Die machen schon - das Gleiche wie PETA:
Angler ärgern...

Nur dass PETA kein Geld von Anglern kriegt.........

Also richtige Entscheidung von Dir......


----------



## TooShort (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Also irgendwie frustet mich sowas sehr. Im Kurs ecke ich in der Gesetzeskunde auch schon teils an. Ich beuge mich eben und werde mich dran halten. Will ja auch auf Dauer fischen dürfen. 


Besteht aus unserer Sicht keine Option da etwas zu tun? Sich zusammen zu rotten um etwas zu bewirken? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Die organisierten Angelfischer haben sich doch zusammengerottet in den Vereinen und Verbänden und das jetzt alles ist ihr der daraus resultierende "Verdienst"..

Und solange "alte Herren" aus der bisherigen Führung der alten LV (jetzige Bezirke, manche sind zwar körperlich noch nicht so alt, aber im Kopp) sich den nun fusionierten LV in B-W weiter so unter den Nagel reissen und weiter so unfähig arbeiten wie beim Nachtangelverbot, solange wird sich nix ändern.

Die zweite Reihe ist auch nicht besser - da musste warten bis die jetzt dritte oder vierte Reihe drankommt - so in 20 Jahren vielleicht, wenn man dann in B-W überhaupt noch irgendwie angeln darf ..


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

@ TooShort:

Forget it - BW ist nicht grade für anglerische "Riots" bekannt. Da lässt sich kaum jemand rekrutieren. Das ist ein mentales Problem - das WILL hier so gut wie keiner.

Die Typen finden den Ist-Zustand offenbar auch noch geil. Sind einfach viel zu viele. Wer da aufmuckt, ist sofort "verdächtig".

Kann man daher nur erdulden und irgendwie das Beste draus machen, solange man überhaupt noch was draus machen kann/darf.

Ich hätte genau jetzt in diesem Moment nachm Knechten fettest Bock auf nen chilligen Deadbait-Ansitz auf Hecht. Schön mit warmem Früchtetee und was Ordentlichem zu nagen.

Ohne Spaziergänger oder sonstige Nervköpfe. Wenn's nach mir geht - Sachen packen, losrocken. Fettköfis ordentlich mit Fischöl einnebeln und rausballern. Alles schön vormontiert am Start, bereit zum Einsatz.

Warten und Abschalten. Sozusagen Meditieren in der Kälte.

Aber das ist einem ja aktuell sozusagen schon ab ca. 17 Uhr verboten.

Ohne das bescheuerte Nachtangelverbot käme ich übers Jahr DEUTLICH öfter ans Wasser.

Auch genau aus diesem Grund machen mir "Nachtruhler" und "Verletzungsverhinderer" (die meinen, es wären ja tagsüber genug Stunden zum Angeln vorhanden), richtig schlechte Laune.

Die haben offenbar keinen Job - und wenn, dann keinen stressigen.

Insbesondere als vereinsloser Angler mit (sehr) wenig Zeit kommt man sich da insgesamt extrem hilflos vor - man muss den Bullshit zwangsweise mitmachen, der da in BW verbrochen wird.

Andernfalls kann man sein Tackle eigentlich gleich verkaufen gehen.


----------



## TooShort (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Wird mir ähnlich gehen. Zum Glück stehen hier nur Spinnruten. Geh ich hald "auf Waller". Der gefangene Zander war dann eben nicht mehr lebensfähig. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Den darfst Du dann offiziell schön vergraben... oder Dich halt nicht erwischen lassen.


----------



## TooShort (4. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Stimmt. Da war ja was.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Smanhu (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja Pfalz, da basteln se auch schon am Nachtangelverbot, was man hört..


 

Neeee, mach mir keine Angst! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Die sollen ja aufhören über so einen Blödsinn überhaupt nachzudenken!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Naja - überall wo die Grünen mit drin sitzen, wird eher ein Nachtangelverbot kommen als freieres, selbstbestimmtes Angeln...

Warum also in Rheinland Pfalz nicht?


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Vielleicht tut sich ja was in puncto "Aufstand", wenn BW-Zustände erfolgreich ins übrige Land "exportiert" werden.

Denn wahrscheinlich ist der BV (abgesehen von der Kohle, natürlich) auch deswegen so scharf auf ne Rückkehr der Hängengebliebenen:

Um eine "starke Stimme der Stierheit" endlich nachhaltig und einflussreich zu etablieren, weil es da ja im Rest-D flächendeckend überall noch viel zu liberal = viel zu wenig "nordkoreanisch" zugeht. 

Dann kann man sich da oben offiziell und ständig auf das "erfolgreiche Vorbildsmodell aus dem Süden" berufen, um all die Freiheitler als unzivilisierte Wilde zu brandmarken.

Die haben doch nix lieber als Leute, die mit voller Inbrunst "I'm Your Kuscher" intonieren und diese Hymne per guantanamoisch folternder Heftig-Heavy-Rotation bis zur willenlosen Keimfreiheit durchspülend in Hirnen installieren.

Insofern wär's da doch zumindest theoretisch ganz praktisch, sich ein paar echte Kaderschmiede mit richtig schweren Erziehungshämmern ins dreiviertels gekenterte Boot zu holen, damit der Rest des liberalen Rumgelusches mal endlich professionell angegangen wird.

Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass z. B. (nieder)sächsische Karpfen oder Zander von leichtsinnigen = zwangsschutzbedürftigen Selbstverletzungswütigen am geruhsamen Ratzen gehindert werden.

Insofern besteht dringender Bedarf an ideologisch (selbst-) geschultem Fachpersonal aus BW, damit da mal ne kräftige Brise auf die Küste kommt :q


----------



## Smanhu (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Das wär denen wahrscheinlich am liebsten!!
Wenn ich dann überm Rhein nachts nimmer fischen darf, muss ich an den hessischen Teil ausweichen und werde mir auch für die Pfalz keine Karte mehr kaufen. Wenn die Hessen dann auch noch anfangen über so nen Schwachsinn nachzudenken und vlt sogar umzusetzen, gehts back to the Roots nach Frankreich. Von uns aus 60km...... Dann wird eben nur noch 3-4x im Jahr geangelt. Tolle Zukunftsaussichten! Warum schaffen sich diese unnötigen Heinis nicht einfach selbst ab oder gehen dort hin wo sie besser aufgehoben wären wie bspw bei PETRA oder bei den grünen Hornochsen!!!
Da können sie ihren Vogel/Tierschutz und Naturschutz bis in die tiefsten Analen zelibrieren!
Wir Angler brauchen solche Kasper nicht!!!

p.s Der Titel passt hier wirklich: Man schämt sich für sowas!


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Kein Mensch rafft, was diese Typen reitet.

Rational ist das nicht mal ansatzweise nachvollziehbar (und war es auch noch nie).

Man kommt sich da wie gesagt allgemein extrem hilflos vor. 

Insbesondere als vereinsloser Angler hat man da leider so gut wie keinerlei Möglichkeit zur Einflussnahme.

Da gilt halt "friss oder stirb", wenn man hier überhaupt noch angeln will. Es hat halt nicht jeder Zeit und/oder Geld, regelmäßig woanders hinzufahren.

Was ist bloß so geil daran, sich so heftig wie möglich selbst an eine Kette zu legen und anglerische Freiheiten freiwillig (!!!) größtmöglich einzuschränken. 

Vollkommen unverständlich.


----------



## Burney (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Die Herrschaften denken dadurch das Angeln langfristig zu retten. Sobald das Thema Nachtangelverbot aufkommt, kommen diverse Naturschützer um die Ecke und machen den älteren Herrschaften Angst:

"...Nachtangeln aufheben?Kein Thema, dafür wird in FFH Gebieten nur noch außerhalb der Brutzeit von Oktober bis März geangelt..." etc. pp.

So wurde es mir von einigen Verbandsfunktionären immer wieder erklärt. Diejenigen die laut nach Nachtangeln schreien, sind diejenigen die das angeln kaputt machen.

Das damals der Verband gegen eine Aufhebung gesprochen hat, wird oft einfach abgewunken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



Burney schrieb:


> "...Nachtangeln aufheben?Kein Thema, dafür wird in FFH Gebieten nur noch außerhalb der Brutzeit von Oktober bis März geangelt..." etc. pp.



Das entscheiden aber eben nicht Naturschützer, sondern immer noch Gesetzgeber und Behörden (die ja das Nachtangeln aufheben wollten, bis die Drxxxangelfischerverbände in B-W das verhindert haben mit ihren Schreiben!! siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=332862#post332862)).

Wenn man so lausige Verbände mit so lausigen Funktionären wie in B-W hat, stimmt das natürlich:
Damit kann man nicht mal ein Schexxxhaus stürmen.

Mit einem vernünftigen Verband, der sich keine Angst machen lässt, auf den §1(1)3 des BNatSchG hinweisen würde (Naturschutz auch zur Erhaltung der Natur zur Erholung), der darauf hinweisen würde, dass dann nicht nur Angler nachts von Gewässern wegmüssen, sondern wenn, dann alle etc. (vor allem Spaziergänger mit Hunden), damit hat man der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie schnell die Zähne gezogen..

Mit den einknickenden und abnickenden funktionaristischen "Herrschaftsvertretungen" der Bürokrateutonenmichel - die vor jedem Geßlerhut das Knie beugen - im Landesfischereiverband B-W und seinen Vorgängerverbänden ist aber das Angeln in B-W so oder so dem Tode geweiht..

Wie gesagt:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem LFV B-W (alternativ gilt das auch für den DAFV, da würde mit Neueintritt die Sache wieder rund) ?
Beide anglerfeindlich - 
aber PETA wird nicht von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt....................

Hab schon wieder Blutdruck................................


----------



## Revilo62 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Als Balina,wa, kann ick Deine Ängste schon nachvollziehen, ihr habt ja erfolgreich Eure Gutmenschen zu uns exportiert.
Überall wo die auftauchen jibt es stress ( Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel )
Wusste garnicht, dass es im Süden so wenig Honig gibt, aber mal ehrlich Spätzle mit Honig geht ja auch nicht wirklich :q

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hör bloss auf - wie gesagt:
> Ich schäme mich mich...
> 
> Und wenn ich dran denke, dass die Schbädsle kennen, fehlt mir ein gewisser Smilie - die sollten ihr Leben lang rohe Kartoffeln fressen müssen..
> ...


----------



## Riesenangler (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Und ich dachte, das ich manchmal geistig Verwirrt bin. Soviel kann ich den Kopf nicht schütteln, der würde sonst glatt abfallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem LFV B-W (alternativ gilt das auch für den DAFV, da würde mit Neueintritt die Sache wieder rund) ?
> Beide anglerfeindlich -
> aber PETA wird nicht von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt....................
> ...


Und dazu dann noch die aktuelle Meldung - wo ist der Landesverband??????
http://www.agrarheute.com/news/bw-peta-landesregierung

Wo sind die Stellungnahmen, wo ist der Einspruch, wo sind die Klarstellungen?

Oder machen die Vebanditen da am Ende gemeinsames Spiel mit PETA - dass es nicht noch schlimmer kommt, wie beim Nachtangeln?

Blutdruck...................................................


----------



## dieteraalland (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dazu dann noch die aktuelle Meldung - wo ist der Landesverband??????
> http://www.agrarheute.com/news/bw-peta-landesregierung
> 
> 
> Blutdruck...................................................


 
 ist wie beim Zauberlehrling. diese Regierung bekommt ihr nicht mehr los.
  die B-W.ler haben sie gewählt, nun müßt ihr die Suppe auslöffeln.
 das Lustige an der Geschichte ist aber, das die Abgewählten  schon mit den Hufen scharren, um sich mit denen bei nächst bester Gelegenheit zu vereinen, damit sie wieder an der Macht sind.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Und die Macht ist leider mit Ihnen.  Der Teufel scheixxt immer auf den selben Haufen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Der Pöter offiziell in der BW-Politik, geht's eigentlich noch. Spätestens dann hat die Endzeit begonnen. 

Die Kuscher kann man da gleich zweimal komplett vergessen - zumal Tier-Rechtler härtemäßig noch mal ne ganz andere Nummer als Vogelschützer oder Krötenträger etc. sind.

Ich sag doch: 

Die Zukunft liegt früher oder später im Guerilla-Angeln. Dann werd ich meine weißen Ruten wohl verkaufen müssen, da viel zu auffällig. Oder komplett auf Stealth umdesignen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Nachgehakt im Ministerium​*Da ich nicht erwarte, dass die B-W-Verbandler oder der DAFV da was tun, habe ich das Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz (Pressestelle) selber einfach mal angeschrieben und nachgefragt:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Jox,
> stimmt die Meldung, dass in Ihrem Hause daran gedacht wird, die Tierrechtsorganisation (NICHT *Tierschut*zorganisation) PETA, bekannt u. a. durch den Holocaustvergleich (http://www.taz.de/!5079945/, Urteil gegen PETA sowohl von der Kleinen Kammer des Europäischen Gerichtshofs in Straßburg wie vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht) als Mitglied mit Verbandsklagerecht in den Landesbeirat für Tierschutz aufzunehmen, wie agrarheute hier meldet?
> http://www.agrarheute.com/news/bw-peta-landesregierung
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

#6#6#6

Es geht da halt auch um die Schaffung eines "Präzedenzfalles" - wenn sich der Pöter dort in der BW-Politik einnisten und breitmachen sollte, dann potenziell auch noch woanders in D.

Diesen totalitär veranlagten Weltenheilandsspinnern darf nicht das kleinste bisschen Macht bzw. Mitentscheidung überlassen werden. Nirgendwo.

Die sind für mich komplett anti-demokratisch.

Darum besonders abartig, dass die offenbar offiziell REINBERUFEN werden sollen.

Sollte also IMO bundesweit Beachtung finden und auf möglichst massive Ablehnung stoßen, da das dann u. U. ganz schnell Schule macht. 

Denn das ist für den Pöter die Gelegenheit des Jahrtausends, um sich noch mehr "mainstreamig" zu etablieren - ein offizieller "Adelsschlag" durch die Politik nach Eroberung der Promi-Welt.

Niemand mit halbwegs Verstand hat (auch außer-anglerisch) auch nur ansatzweise Bock auf Hülsenfruchtterror mit Pflicht zum Veget-Arierausweis*.

Die gehirngeriatrischen BW-LV-Kuscher sind für diese radikal kompromisslosen Typen lächerliches Kanonenfutter = keine Gegner, sondern nur Opfer. Jeder Schuss ein potenzieller Volltreffer.

Ersatzhandlerisches Blind-Beschäftigen (z. B. mit verpuppten Maden oder Rückkehr an  Wrack-Bord) ist da denkbar unangebracht.

[[*keine eigene Wortschöpfung, stammt aus der satririschen "Tagesshow"]]


----------



## Sharpo (6. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Na dann Gute Nacht Deutschland!


----------



## kati48268 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Da werden irgendwelche Damen im 1/2-2/3-Alter, 
der grünen Partei angehörend, 
ehemals Lehrerinnen, 
durch Heirat mit emanzipatorisch korrektem Doppel-Nachnamen versehen, 
durch fürchterliche Langeweile geplagt zur Selbsterkenntnis gekommen, die pöse Welt zu verbessern (auch wenn diese das nicht will),
die tolle Idee gehabt haben, dass in diesen Beirat doch Tier_schützer_ gehören.

Und da -wie bei jedem Thema- keinerlei Ahnung über Oberflächliches hinaus, kam Petra ins Spiel, die der Sonnenblumenpartei eh sehr verbunden sind.

Ob nu Tierrechtler oder Tierschützer... papperlapapp, Finkbeiner, das wird die hohe Politik doch wohl wissen, dass das alles irgendwie dasselbe ist.


----------



## TooShort (6. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Hui....da wird man schon im Kurs geimpft. Wir sollen froh sein, endlich einen grossen Dachverband zu haben, der eine gemeinsame Sprache für uns spricht. Was darf/ soll ich davon halten?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



TooShort schrieb:


> Hui....da wird man schon im Kurs geimpft. Wir sollen froh sein, endlich einen grossen Dachverband zu haben, der eine gemeinsame Sprache für uns spricht. Was darf/ soll ich davon halten?



Gross ist dieser Dachverband nur im verpulvern von Kohle..für nix.

Argumentativer Dachschaden vom feinsten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Da ist nix mit Dachverband. Nur mit Dachschaden. Und zwar quer übern ganzen First.

Ödöth: Hehe, Peter war schneller


----------



## TooShort (6. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Gut war eben auch die Diskussion zum Nachtangelverbot. Aber ich tobe mich lieber daheim aus. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Gemeinsame Sprache?

Zu wichtigen Themen schweigt der Trümmerhaufen entweder oder bringt halbgares DAFV Suaheli von vorgestern.

Wer sollte denen also überhaupt zuhören wollen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Der BV ist eine Sache. 

Der von den BW-Kuschern regional verbrochene Bockmist ist für uns hier vor Ort jedoch vergleichsweise NOCH übler.

Weil die Nachtruhekuscher NOCH DEUTLICH übler, hängengebliebener und feiger druff sind als der BV.

Das ist zwar zweifellos ne Leistung, aber ist so. Geradezu rekordverdächtig.

Die kochen ihre ganz eigene anglerfeindliche Steinzeitsuppe. Ob mit BV oder ohne.

Wobei eine BW-Rückkehr in den BV natürlich die absolute Krönung des Ganzen wäre.


----------



## TooShort (6. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Scheinbar sind einige Vereine noch froh drum. Ich hab heute Abend bei einigen Passagen zum Smartphone gegriffen, bevor mir unschöne Gedanken aus dem Mund quellen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Bez. PETA, das war auch auf der Veranstaltung gestern Thema, musste ich die grüne Dame etwas auseinander nehmen, hier Kurzbericht, ausführliches folgt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4430151#post4430151


----------



## Deep Down (7. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Deine Nachfrage ist aber so was von KORREKT!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*Nachgehakt im Ministerium -  Die ersten Antworten​*Da ich nicht erwarte, dass die B-W-Verbandler oder der DAFV da was tun, habe ich das Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz (Pressestelle) selber einfach mal angeschrieben und nachgefragt:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Jox,
> stimmt die Meldung, dass in Ihrem Hause daran gedacht wird, die Tierrechtsorganisation (NICHT *Tierschut*zorganisation) PETA, bekannt u. a. durch den Holocaustvergleich (http://www.taz.de/!5079945/, Urteil gegen PETA sowohl von der Kleinen Kammer des Europäischen Gerichtshofs in Straßburg wie vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht) als Mitglied mit Verbandsklagerecht in den Landesbeirat für Tierschutz aufzunehmen, wie agrarheute hier meldet?
> http://www.agrarheute.com/news/bw-peta-landesregierung
> 
> ...



Hier die Antwort:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine direkte Nachfrage:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Burgert,
> bedeutet das, dass nach den vorliegenden Urteilen und den Aussagen von Dr. Haferbeck (PETA), dass Türen aufbrechen etc. nicht so schlimm sei, dann PETA definitiv nicht in Frage kommt?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Thomas Finkbeiner



Zum Jagen tragen, Antwort und erneute Rückfrage:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Sehr geehrte Frau Burgert,
> das ist mir klar, dass das noch nicht entschieden ist.
> 
> Meine Frage war ja aber, ja nicht, ob das entschieden wäre.
> ...



ThomasFinkbeiner


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Die Dame wird den Teufel tun,dir darauf zu antworten.Das  nichtssagende Erststatement sagt schon genug..das man sich da  gerne noch Aalmässig rauswinden möchte.Würde auch zum einschleimen an sich passen.

PETA überhaupt in Erwägung zu ziehen,ist bereits ein rotzfrecher Schlag ins Gesicht.

Ausser man zählt im Ministerium ideologisch wirr denkende/handelnde Minderheiten zu einer Gesellschaftlich relevanten Gruppe mit Mitbestimmungsbedarf.

Falls ja,sollten konsequenterweise auch Hütchenspieler,Taschendiebe und Falschmünzer mit in den Beirat.

Sind ja auch irgendwie in der breiten Gesellschaft vertreten.

Wobei man sich manchmal fragt,ob das in gew. Ministerien bei gew.polit Konstellationen nicht schon eh Hütchenspielerpolitik ist.

Nur ohne Ganovenehre..


----------



## kati48268 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Dame wird den Teufel tun,dir darauf zu antworten...


Ja, aber es wird im Ministerium bekannt, dass hingeschaut wird, und das ist schon mal verdammt gut.

Ich wollte zunächst schreiben, dass "man" hinschaut, 
aber "man" ist in diesem Fall "zwei", 
bzw. "zwei Medien" (Topagrar & Anglerboard).
Das ist -bei aller Hochachtung für diese Beiden- aber ganz schön dünn.

Wo bleibt denn der Aufschrei im Ländle?
Und damit meine ich nicht nur Peta-Gegner, durch Peta-Betroffene u.ä.,
sondern auch derjenigen, die eine Gefahr für das Staatswesen sehen, wenn offen bekennende Rechtsbrecher in so ein demokratisches Modell gehievt werden?

Und wer zeigt öffentlich mit dem Finger auf diejenigen, die bewusst oder durch stupide Dummheit dazu beitragen?

Das muss in die großen Medien getragen werden!
inkl. Aufklärung über Ziele und Methoden von "den lieben Tierschützern"!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn der Aufschrei im Ländle?
> Und damit meine ich nicht nur Peta-Gegner, durch Peta-Betroffene u.ä.,
> sondern auch derjenigen, die eine Gefahr für das Staatswesen sehen, wenn offen bekennende Rechtsbrecher in so ein demokratisches Modell gehievt werden?
> 
> Und wer zeigt öffentlich mit dem Finger auf diejenigen, die bewusst oder durch stupide Dummheit dazu beitragen?



Vollkommen richtig.

Wer das toleriert,hat auch sicher nichts dagegen,das Scientology den nächsten Kirchentag ausrichtet
oder die braune Ecke Einbürgerungshilfe leistet.

Die Ansichten von Andrea Schwarz(Grüne) belegen ja schon zur Genüge,das man sich da entw.naiv dumm oder erschreckend gerissen Stimmenfangtechnisch auf mehr als bedenkliche Randgebiete begibt.

Kann man getrost als "Sie verlassen jetzt den freiheitlich demokratischen Sektor" deklarieren.

Gilt auch für Klartext rumeiernde Koalitionspartner.

Arm..ganz arm sowas.


----------



## gründler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Ich hoffe ich liege falsch,aber ich Wette eine graue tonne voll mit frischen Schlachtabfällen (fische) das wir in paar jahren Petra in der Politik haben. 

|wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Die Wette wirst du,sofern es in d.Politik nicht in nächster Zeit doch noch Hirn regnet,gewinnen..

Nicht morgen oder nächsten Monat aber die Nachlässigkeit im Umgang mit solchen Wölfen im (Spenden)Schafspelz wird bestraft.


----------



## gründler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Wenn man jahrelang nix hören und nix sehen will und immer Ja und Armen sagt muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man eines tages von hinten nen Schlag auf die Rübe bekommt.

Sollten unsere ""Vertreter"" nicht langsam Aufwachen und mal das Köpfchen einschalten (ausnahme LV NDS),so werden wir ne Packung kassieren die ja immer noch für unmöglich gehalten wird und als Spinnerei abgetan wird.

Alles was ich seit den 80er vorrausgesagt habe ist eingetroffen,alles was ich von Politikern auf Staatsjagdten gehört habe ist auch eingetroffen,aber was wissen schon solche Dummen Bauern wie ich......ich grinse mir nur noch einen.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Zum Jagen tragen, Antwort und erneute Rückfrage:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Sehr geehrte Frau Burgert,
> das ist mir klar, dass das noch nicht entschieden ist.
> 
> Meine Frage war ja aber, ja nicht, ob das entschieden wäre.
> ...


----------



## Smanhu (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Sollte Petra da wirklich mit ins Boot geholt werden und BW wieder in den DAFV eintreten, werden die Hegefischen dann so aussehen, dass man mit Magnete bestückte Kunststofffische ins Wasser wirft und diese dann mit "Magnetcasting" versucht zu "fangen" ! Da wären doch allllleeee super glücklich!! :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

echt, was für eine kranke welt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Antwort und erneute Rückfrage:



Ich liebe dieses Pressestellen Frage/Antwort PingPong [emoji4] 

Vor allem,wenn sich immer direkter werdende Fragen,langsam aber sicher wie eine Schlinge um den Wischiwaschi Phrasenhals legen.[emoji6]


----------



## kati48268 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses Pressestellen Frage/Antwort PingPong [emoji4]


Hab mit Ministerien ja auch so meine Erfahrungen... |rolleyes

Der Flurfunk wird über diesen seltsamen Vogel Finkbeiner mit 'ner Angler-email-Adresse schon berichtet haben. 
Nun fielen solche Worte wie 'Holocaust-Urteil'... da wird sich in den unteren Etagen niemand mehr die Finger mit einer Antwort verbrennen wollen, auch nicht, wenn ein Dr.-Titel davor steht.
(_"Was will der? Hier geht's doch um Tierschutz und einen Beirat..."_ großes Rätselraten)

Das wird einige Male von Tür zu Tür weiter gereicht und hoffentlich merken da einige, wenn sie endlich selbst mal recherchieren, was sie sich da ins Haus holen wollten.
Ich bin fest überzeugt davon, dass dort völlige Ahnungslosigkeit bezüglich Peta herrscht...e.

Saubere Aktion, Thomas! #6

Das muss trotzdem weiter die Runde machen; größere Medien, Mails an Abgeordnete,...


Man, wär das geil, wenn man so eine Angler-Organisation hätte, die sich um so was kümmern könnte. |licht

Was haltet ihr davon? Lasst uns so was gründen. 
Vorschlag: ein jeder Verein zahlt pro Mitglied einen kleinen Betrag an diese Dachorganisation.
Die könnte dann davon Öffentlichkeitsarbeit & Lobbyismus FÜR Angler machen!
Ich finde, dass ist eine geile Idee!


----------



## Jose (9. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

...mit rievkooche wär das nicht passiert.

thomas, bitte löschen: ist "rassistisch" und schbädsle-diskriminierend  :m
aaach, was für eine kranke welt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

"Interessante" Diskussion mit Verband zum Thema auf deren Facebookseite.....

Allzuviel scheint sich nicht geändert zu haben in der Praxis...


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

hast du eigentlich noch keine antwort auf deine letzte nachfrage erhalten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Vom Ministerium?
Nö, konkrete Nachfragen mögen die wohl net so, die Grünen da...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Bllödheit hat in Angelvereinen (jedenfalls bei deren Vorständen)  auch in B-W  wohl keine Grenzen - wie mir berichtet wurde, ging der Antrag auf Abstimmung auf Rückkehr in den DAFV auf der Bezirksversammlung wohl durch...

Da können die langsam mal gucken, wo sie die 180.000 € herkriegen dafür beim LFV-B-W
;-))

Wird den Präsi und den GF vom LFV wohl kaum freuen....

Aber die sind ja auch scheinbar nicht in der Lage, den Vereinen zu erklären, dass und warum der DAFV nichts taugt und dass sie schon kostenlos kooptiertes Mitglied bei DFV sind, dann sollen die auch ruhig zahlen..

Denn dass die Vereine dafür mehr Beitrag zahlen, werden die wohl kaum glauben.. 

Und wenn sie ne Beitragserhöhung durchsetzen wollen, werden vernünftigere Vereine halt beim LFV kündigen, um den Scheixx nicht mitmachen und vor allem nicht bezahlen zu müssen - ist eh schon kaum die Hälfte der Vereine in B-W beim Verband organisiert....


----------



## Salmo01 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Hallo Thomas

Ich weiß nicht von wem du deine Informationen hast, ich war vor Ort, und ich könnte mich nicht erinnern das der Antrag durch gegangen wäre.
Wobei zu bermerken wäre das es eine Bezirksversammlung war, die über einen Eintritt in den Bundesverband gar nicht abstimmen kann.
Der Antrag wurde kontrovers diskutiert, wobei die ablehnenden Stimmen weit in der Überzahl war, und dann an das Präsidium übergeben. um ihn an den, darüber anstimmungsfähigen, Landesfischereitag 2016 zu übergeben.
Mehr dagegen oder dafür war in dieser Versammlung gar nicht möglich.
Also einfach mal abwarten und weniger schämen

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Ich habs auch von einem Teilnehmer, nur 30 Stimmen dagegen war seine Aussage...

Und so schreibst Dus ja auch:
Es wurde ja über den Antrag von Gundelsheim abgestimmt, die zurückwollen und der hiess, das soll beim LFV abgestimmt werden.

Bin gespannt, wer von euch am Ende recht haben sollte..


----------



## Salmo01 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Die BAstimmung, ging darum, ob manb den Antrag weiterleiten soll, man kann es niemanden verwehren einen Antrag zu stellen, und die Bezirksversammlung kann einen Antrag über den Beitritt zum Bundesverband, so idiotisch wie er auch ist, nicht unterschlagen, sondern eben nur an die zuständige Versammlung verweisen.
ich bin in vielem nicht deiner Meinung, aber in Sachen Bundesverband folge ich dir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

So unterstützt den Bezirk den Antrag - man hätte auch mehrheitlich ablehnen können (in meinen Augen MÜSSEN), dass so ein unsinniger Antrag mit so bescheuerter Argumentation (siehe Eingangsposting) als Antrag des Bezirkes raus geht - das macht er jetzt nämlich mit diesem Beschluss.

Oder anders gesagt:
Wäre die Mehrheit der anwesenden Vereine tatsächlich gegen Rückkehr in den DAFV und hätte dann trotzdem zugestimmt, dass der Bezirk diesen Antrag auf Rückkehr auf der HV des LFV einbringt (NUR DER KANN den rechtlich überhaupt einbringen bzw. stellen, "weiterleiten" gibt es nicht!!), dann bestätigt das meine Meinung von diesen Vereinsvorsitzenden und deren Ahnung - die kann ich aus rechtlichen Gründen aber nicht öffentlich wiedergeben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Sitzung Bezirk Nordbaden*​
Laut Informationen von Teilnehmern beim Bezirk Nordbaden (war auch Bezirkssitzung, wie hier in Nordwürttemberg: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4433746#post4433746), konnten nicht alle Posten besetzt werden.
Landkreisvorsitzender Karlsruhe: n.n.

Enzkreisvorsitzender: n.n.

Stadtkreis Pforzheim: n.n

Kreisvorsitzender Freudenstadt: n.n. 

Referent Angeln: n.n.

Referent Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: n.n.

"Interessant" die "Intelligenz" der Mehrheit bei der Besetzung des Postens des Referenten Natur und Artenschutz: 
Hilmar Grzesiak
*Der hat wohl beim NABU *eine Position als Fachbeauftragter für Fische inne!

 Vor seiner Wahl wurde gefragt, wie der NABU denn zum Angeln in Naturschutzgebieten steht, da ein Intessenkonflikt mit seiner Wahl zu erwarten wäre! 
Leider wurde dazu keine Auskunft erteilt!

Nur, dass man die Gewässer renaturieren müsse!

Weitere Fragen waren nicht zulässig bzw. nicht erwünscht. 
Gewählt wurde er dennoch....

_[Anmerkung Red.: Ok. nun holen sie sich die NABU-Leute schon gleich direkt in Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer - den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört?]_


Zum Thema Nachtangelverbot wurde durch Wolfgang Reuther, der die Versammlung leitete, die Empfehlung ausgesprochen für eine Abschaffung zu stimmen. 
Er selbst sei auch vor 2 Jahren zu dem Schluss gekommen dass das Verbot totaler Unsinn sei.

*Das Ergebnis fiel einstimmig zugunsten der ABSCHAFFUNG des NACHTANGELVERBOTES aus.*

Es gab zudem eine Einlassung zu den gewählten Personen Gaul (Stellvertretender Bezirksvorsitzender Nordbaden) und Delors (Bezirksvorsitzender Nordbaden):
Es gab eine Veröffentlichung in den Badischen Nachrichten, in denen sich beide Personen für die Beibehaltung des Nachtangelverbotes aussprachen

Herr Gaul:
Er wäre für das Nachtangelverbot, weil die Uferzonen und Randbereiche der Gewässer sind Ruhezonen und Brutgebiete für alle Wasserbewohner und sollten daher wenigstens in den Nachtstunden Schutz genießen sollten.
Bis 1 Uhr in der Nacht würde ja auch reichen, um auch die nachtaktiven Fische wie Wels, Aal oder Zander an die Angel zu bekommen

Ebenso Herr Delor:
Er könne mit dem Nachtangelverbot leben, wenn es nicht nur für Angler, sondern für alle Leute ein nächtliches Aktivitätsverbot an Baggerseen geben würde.
Man habe in den vergangenen Jahren zunehmend Probleme mit Schwarzanglern. Und die würden bei einer Aufhebung des Verbotes bestimmt nicht kleiner werden..

Diese Ausführungen sind im Versammlungsprotokoll verankert. 
Herr Reuther hielt es für angebracht für die betreffenden Personen Stellung zu beziehen und sie selbst nicht zu Wort kommen zu lassen. Möglicherweise wäre es sonst dann eskaliert.

Reuther sprach dann von Anfängerfehler die einem Verbandsgremienmitglied eigentlich nicht passieren dürfen, sowie von eine stückweiten Naivität seitens Delor und Gaul. 
Er versuchte die Gemüter im Anschluss zu beruhigen und versprach der Versammlung, dass derartiges sich nicht mehr wiederholen würde. 

Man hätte ihm angemerkt, dass er durch diese Aussagen ganz schön in Bedrängnis kam. 

In einem Statement wurden die Herren Gaul und Delors seitens eines Mitgliedes aufgefordert, da sie mit solchen Aussagen für eine Verbandsarbeit in der Fischerei nicht geeignet wären, auch wenn man die persönliche Haltung respektiere, die Konsequenzen zu ziehen und von ihren verbandspolitischen Ämtern zurück zu treten.

Wurde natürlich nicht nur ignoriert, die wurden auch noch gewählt....

_[Anmerkung Red: Wenn man Leuten, die von Angeln UND Recht anscheinend keinerlei Ahnung haben (Zander darf man nicht beangeln laut Verordnung nachts,  zudem bis 1 Uhr eh nur in Sommerzeit) und die zudem so anglerfeindlch sind, Ämter in Vereinen und Verbänden gibt, hat mans nicht besser verdient.
Und dann wieder der Unfug mit Schwarzanglern - hat was mit Nachtangelverbot zu tun?]_

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember
> 
> *Sitzung Bezirk Nordbaden*​
> Laut Informationen von Teilnehmern beim Bezirk Nordbaden (war auch Bezirkssitzung, wie hier in Nordwürttemberg: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4433746#post4433746), konnten nicht alle Posten besetzt werden.
> ...









*Viel brauch ich wohl nicht mehr zum Thema Intelligenz bei den Vereinsvorsitzenden in 
B-W schreiben, oder??????*


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Ist doch konsequent.
Wo Peta schon bald in den Beirat kommt... 
Beste Drähte somit direkt in die Politik! :m

Nur blöd, dass sich Nabu & Peta auch nicht _grün_ sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Naja, man muss sich das schon auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:
Geleitet wird die Sitzung von Reuther - ehemaliger Präsi vom VfG BW - warum und wieso und mit welcher Legitimation bei den Badensern?

Für alle Posten finden sie nicht mal Leute.

Die gewählt werden, sind dann entweder NABU-Leute oder Anglerfeinde, die fürs Nachtangelverbot waren............

Gut, das sind jetzt hier Badenser gewesen und keine Schwaben - dennoch Baden-Württemberger..

Und gewählte "Delegierte" - ich frag mich echt, wer solche Leute in Präsidien bei Vereinen wählt??

Honig???????

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen:
Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute....................

Wenn man das so mitkriegt, wird die Fusion in B-W genauso scheitern und genauso anglerfeindliche Folgen haben wie die (Kon)Fusion beim DAFV...


----------



## bbfishing (15. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Moin
wenn ich sowas lese frag ich mich, was sind das für Leute/Angler. Dürfen die nicht mehr raus und versuchen daher allen anderen die vielleicht "Spass" haben könnten das Leben schwer zu machen. Ich würde durchdrehen wenn ich dort leben müsste und mir einer von denen über den Weg laufen würde. 
Wie läufts das eigentlich mit dem Verbot? Kann/darf man bis 01 Uhr angeln, dann kurz einpacken und wieder den Tag beginnen?
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Angelzeit 1 Srunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang (meteorologisch).

NUR während der Sommerzeit und NUR auf Aal (da, wo nicht geschützt wie Rhein/Rheinzuflüsse) und Waller nachts bis 1 Uhr, dann wieder weiter ab 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang........

Zu verdanken den Verbanditen, welche die Abschaffung verhindert hatten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196

*Zu bedenken:*
Selbst bei einer Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes könnte jeder dieser anglerfeindlichen Vereinsvorsitzenden TROTZDEM in seinem Verein die alte Regelung MIT NACHTANGELVERBOT für seine Gewässer beibehalten!!!!!!

Denen gings (und gehts?) daher eben NUR UM ANDERE ANGLER SCHURIGELN UND ÄRGERN!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angelzeit 1 Srunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang (meteorologisch).



Kommt damit für viele Berufstätige während der aktuellen dunklen Jahreszeit quasi einem Angelverbot nach Feierabend gleich.

Soviel zum Thema,das Nachtangeln aufgrund der ausreichend verbleibenden Tagesrestzeit nicht von Nöten wäre..wer kommt auf so ein
schmales Brett? (vor dem Kopf)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ..wer kommt auf so ein
> schmales Brett? (vor dem Kopf)


Verbanditen, die bestenfalls mal was mit abnickenden Vereinsvorsitzenden - und mit richtigen Anglern das letzte Mal vor Jahrzehnten - zu tun hatten.......


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Thomas,
ich bin genauso entsetzt. Aber es ist Tatsache, diese Vorstände sind von den Anglern in den Vereinen gewählt. Und wenn diese Angler mit diesen Vorständen nicht zufrieden wären würden sie andere wählen. Damit ist nach demokratischen Prinzipen auch dieser Schwachsinn "Volkes Meinung".


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Das kommt daher, dass Bewirtschaftung und Angeln vermischt werden und Menschen, die eigentlich "nur" angeln wollen, irgendnen Vorstand für den Bewirtschafterverein brauchen.

Und wenn solche Amateursvorstände dann versuchen, (Angel)Politik zu machen und aus ihren Amateurreihen Funktionäre wählen, kommt halt das geeinte Versagen bzw. so anglerfeindliche Politik dabei raus.....

Wenigstens ein paar haben aufgemuckt, damit das nun wenigstens alles im Protokoll steht - das Thema Rückkehr DAFV haben sie sich wohl gar nicht getraut zu diskutieren - ob der desolate Nordbadener Funktionärshaufen das nun ohne Abstimmung abnickt oder dagegen ist, kann man daher auch nur raten......


----------



## kati48268 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Na guck, der CDU reicht auch schon ein "Treueschwur" von Peta, dann dürfen sie auch in den Beirat
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...eta.e756d24c-179d-426a-9a11-91bd237a24ab.html
Die spinnen, die Baden-Würtemberger... |uhoh:


----------



## gründler (18. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na guck, der CDU reicht auch schon ein "Treueschwur" von Peta, dann dürfen sie auch in den Beirat
> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...eta.e756d24c-179d-426a-9a11-91bd237a24ab.html
> Die spinnen, die Baden-Würtemberger... |uhoh:


 
Noch ohne Gewähr:

Petra versucht nicht nur in BW fuss zu fassen,sondern baut dieses Vorhaben wohl auch gerade auf andere Bundesländer aus. 

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Keine Frage, wenn dies in einem Bundesland gelingt, ist das die Vorlage für weitere.

Dazu muss es auch keine grüne Vorreiterrolle geben, wenn man mal so in die Vergangenheit schaut, welche Zugeständnisse kleinen & kleinsten Koalitionspartnern gemacht wurden, um eigene Ziele leichter durchzukriegen.

Der Witz ist jedoch das Statement der CDU in diesem Fall; "Treueschwur" und dann ist das offensichtlich kein Problem. Von Grün erwartet man nicht viel anderes, aber dass die Opposition so schnell klein beigibt...


----------



## Darket (18. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Ist etwas irritierend, dass die Oppositionspartei CDU in einem eher strukturkonservativen Land wie B-W eine solche Steilvorlage der Grünen Landesregierung nicht nutzt. Denn sind wir mal realistisch: Wer mit PETA sympathisiert, gehört wahrscheinlich eher nicht zur klassischen CDU-Klientel. Ist man bei der Union mittlerweile so verzweifelt über die Wahlergebnisse in urbanen Gebieten, dass man es dort schon auf die Klientel der Grünen abgesehen hat? Ich weiß, keine allgemeine Politik hier, aber ich tue mich einfach schwer damit, zu verstehen wie man auf diese Idee kommt. Die öffentliche Kritik an PETA ist ja durchaus vorhanden (ok, nicht von den Angelverbänden), will heißen auch auf der Seite gibt es ja Wähler zu holen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/politik/Petrijuenger-auf-Abwegen;art4306,3555014


----------



## TooShort (26. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Und dann keine Kommentarfunktion. Klasse.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worscht (26. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Doch, die haben eine Kommentarfunktion. Und die haben auch einen Facebook-Auftritt, wo man seine Meinung über diesen Schmierfink hinterlassen kann.


----------



## Ukel (26. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Ich frage mich, was der Autor des Artikels eigentlich mitteilen möchte, außer einer blödsinnigen Verleumdung, dass sich in BW Anglerverbände zusammengetan haben (ohne hier jetzt die Qualität der Arbeit dieser Verbände zu kommentieren :g).Kein bisschen Hintergrund, keine Argumente, nur eine typisch (petane?) Sichtweise auf das Angeln?
Ein Außenstehender wüsste mit diesem Geschwurbel kaum was anzufangen, vermute ich mal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Antrag auf Rückkehr in DAFV - Ich schäme mich für meine Landsleute*

Ich auch nicht......................

Habs als Chronistenpflicht gesehen das auch zu veröffentlichen, als ich es gefunden habe...


----------

